# New Commands/Tricks



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Tricks are a TON of fun. I have a couple sites for you. 

A friend of mine is a great trainer and does a "trick a week" on her blog:

Smooth Sailin' Agility (Vinnie has been a "guest trickster" on her blog and we have another fun one coming up that Vinnie did)

Also, Silvia Trkman (from the other side of the pond :biggrin is an amazing trick trainer - she has all sorts of tricks on her website (video of her dogs):

LoLaBu Land


----------

